
Calif. Gov. Newsom gives chief justice broad powers–including suspending laws - bookofjoe
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-28/gov-gavin-newsom-issues-order-giving-californias-chief-justice-broad-powers-during-the-health-crisis
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/xGHJL#selection-1693.9-1693.104](https://archive.is/xGHJL#selection-1693.9-1693.104)

